# Back Up Light Bulbs



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Where can I find back up light bulbs for trailer?....thxs


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

pxt said:


> Where can I find back up light bulbs for trailer?....thxs


They do not come with back up lamps.

If you want them you will have to install them.


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

No...just the bulb itself....


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

They don't have backup bulbs, but if you want to buy some any auto parts store would have them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is not any wiring for back up bulbs that I am aware of on the trailer, so you will need more then bulbs if you want them.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

pxt said:


> Where can I find back up light bulbs for trailer?....thxs


I just looked at your original post again. Did you mean you wanted to know where to get spare bulbs to have on hand?

If yes, they are 12v automotive type bulbs and any auto parts store will have them.

The rear bulbs are 1157's the side markers are 194's the interior are 921's the flood lamps and door lamps are 1156 or 1056.


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

RDS said:


> Where can I find back up light bulbs for trailer?....thxs


I just looked at your original post again. Did you mean you wanted to know where to get spare bulbs to have on hand?

If yes, they are 12v automotive type bulbs and any auto parts store will have them.

The rear bulbs are 1157's the side markers are 194's the interior are 921's the flood lamps and door lamps are 1156 or 1056.
[/quote]

Yes...thanks so much!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

pxt said:


> Where can I find back up light bulbs for trailer?....thxs


I just looked at your original post again. Did you mean you wanted to know where to get spare bulbs to have on hand?

If yes, they are 12v automotive type bulbs and any auto parts store will have them.

The rear bulbs are 1157's the side markers are 194's the interior are 921's the flood lamps and door lamps are 1156 or 1056.
[/quote]

Yes...thanks so much!
[/quote]

I think I was confused also. I did not read the op as asking for replacement bulbs but wanting backup lights. Backup lights is a great mod and having spare replacement bulbs is also good planning.


----------

